# I Quit!! Assorted Rantings



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

Last year my doctor told me if I didn't quit smoking I was going to die "not maybe of lung cancer in the distant future, I mean soon, of a heart attack".

I have been sick for years, tired, headaches (all day, every day) all leading to a light depression. I found out that I have hyper tension and high cholesterol, but they don't know why (I'm adopted, so it could be hereditary) since my eating and exercise habits are good (not great). I'm on the express bus to heart disease.

Anyways, I've been smoke free for just over 7 days now... previous to this, 44 hours is the longest I've voluntarily gone without a cigarette in 20 years. I ran out of cigarettes just before bed last Sunday and just made the decision not to go buy more.

Like a true addict, it took me a year to put any effort into this even though I'd been told I was going to die. Anyone who has never been truely addicted wouldn't understand I guess.

I've kicked drugs and alcohol, sugar and caffiene (I mean geez, I even stopped biting my nails) so I figured I should be allowed my last vice. I'm not a very religious person, though I was raised by a strict catholic, but I even went through a mad at God phase (why can't you allow me this one thing you $*&amp;%^). Yes I'm bitter, very bitter. I'm not even allowed to have salt for crying out loud.

This is not the withdrawl talking, I've been this cranky for a year.

I think I'll go all Raw Food next and just give up everything I've ever enjoyed, I mean who really likes chicken Fajitas anyways? I might be miserable but I'll live long enough to make everyone around me miserable too :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_twis


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 23, 2006)

((((((Cirean))))))) It ain't easy to give up something you enjoy, even if it is bad for you. But can you try to use one of those stop smoking patches to help you get through the withdrawal part of it or the special gum for that?

I know you can do it! You're strong! Hang in there!! Don't give up!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm doing alright on the physical side, I'm not having actual withdrawl anymore. I think the patches and gum just prolong the inevitable. My Dad quit with gum once and then he had to be weaned off of it when it start to rot his gums out (you're not supposed to chew it for 2 years LOL).


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 23, 2006)

First and foremost, bravo for finally making the step!! When I quit (last time) I downloaded a free program called QuitKeeper. It was truly motivational, but I made excuses to find another reason to smoke.

I'm sorry to hear of your health conditions. As an active addict to nicotine, I can tell you that the notion we will die from it, doesn't change a damn thing. Many addicts consider themselves invincible to the consequences.

Perhaps we can keep this thread going and find ways for you to enjoy the things you can't have with substitutes. Are you allowed to have salt substitutes? I use NuSalt and it tastes just like regular salt. That's just one of the many things to start with.

Again, I commend you for QUITTING!! :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 23, 2006)

I used SmokeAway!! It was GREAT! The best part is that it doesn't have nicotine, but I'm not one for pills....so I just quit taking them and a few months later I was smoking again.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 23, 2006)

wow! im really happy for you.

congrats doll :clap


----------



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

The one thing I have noticed is that my body doesn't seem able to digest my food without a cigarette! That is so weird, I now need to walk my food off after each meal or else I feel like a dead bloated cow. After dinner is still the most challenging time for me.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations! While I'm never been a smoker, I've watched my dad battle it for years. Now he has severe emphysema and only has 20% lung capacity, he's on oxygen and it seems like every little cold turns into pneumonia. It's really hard to watch someone struggle for breath after just walking across a room and it's all because of smoking.

Anyway, this isn't about my dad it's about you and I applaud :clap your decision to quit. I certainly wish you the best of luck and I'm confident you'll do it and if you ever have a day where you're struggling, just pop in here at MUT and we'll pull you over the hump. Good luck!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

Unfortunately any addict that is told they are going to die from their addiction usually thinks "Ya ya, we're all gonna die from something". Sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, I've heard the "we've all gotta die of something" comment before along with "a cigarette is the only enjoyment I get out of life." Sad, isn't it?!


----------



## Liz (Jan 23, 2006)

that's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we want you to be around for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 23, 2006)

plus, your *baby* needs you around to take care of him (your parrot that is):icon_bigg


----------



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

They've been screaming all morning, they're lucky I don't toss them out the window today LOL


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats to you! I hope you carry on doing so well! We're all here for support. :clap


----------



## Liz (Jan 23, 2006)

that's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we want you to be around for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations! Only I'm sorry things are so damn hard for you right now; just hold on to all you can (MUt too!)and hang in there.:clap


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 23, 2006)

SO proud of you! I'm off drugs &amp; alcohol, too, and need to quit the nicotine.... I know so well how freaking hard it is. Right now, I can't imagine being able to go even one day without.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

In Rehab they'll tell you not to try and quit the smokes or you could have a total relapse. One thing at a time, you'll get there! I've been drug free for 8 years, about 6 years without alcohol.


----------



## phoenix461 (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations! One day at a time!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 23, 2006)

YESS! Keep it up gorgeous! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Min (Jan 23, 2006)

Its great you are trying weither you feel it or not. I know how you feel about quiting though because I went through it 4 years ago. Good Luck &amp; congrats for taking the step.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 24, 2006)

Tonya, I am so happy for you reading this. Not only does Tonya deserve to have Tonya stick around, the world (and certainly us at MUT) deserve to have you stick around.

P.S. a few fajitas now and then never hurt anybody.

P.S.S. know what's great for high blood pressure?...ACV!!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 30, 2006)

Cirean,....sorry hon,...i was just giggling when i read your post as i totally understand what you are saying and know how you're feeling, especially the bitterness....ha ha . Your words at the end bit was funny, but i at least you still have a sense of humour!

You've done amazingly well over coming your addciton's...i identlfy with that. I am thinking of going on the raw diet soon myself. Just think Cirean....at least you're gonna look great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:icon_chee :clap


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 30, 2006)

I am very proud of you, Tonya! Hang in there and remember we are here for you.


----------

